# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  κυκλωμα για αναστροφη τασης με τελεστικο

## nio-4-

γεια σας,

  εχει καποιος καποιο δοκιμασμενο κυκλωμα αναστροφης τασης απο αρνητικη σε θετικη????? 

εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα!!! δεν γινεται με τιποτα χαχα

ανεστρεψα εν μερη τις αρνητικες τιμες τασης 1v-2v  σε θετικες αλλα κατα 90% μικροτερες δηλαδη 100mv - 200mv και ως  εναλλασομενη κυματομορφη δηλαδη κραταει και την μιση ταση αρνητικη οπως ενα εναλλασομενο σημα!!! δηλαδη Vp-p = +200mv εως -200mv με μια αντισταση 10κωμ απο την αρνητικη εισοδο στην εξοδο και γειωμενη την θετικη εισοδο με ταση τροφοδοσιας 0v και +5v


δεν ανεβαινουν με τιποτα  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## chip

ο τελεστικός είχε απλή τροφοδοσία και ήθελες να σου βγάλει αρνήτική τάση? δε γίνεται... ψάξε για κύκλωμα που θα σου παράγει αρνητική τροφοδοσία για να την δώσεις στον τελεστικό να μπορεί να σου δώσει αυτό που το ζητάς.... 
(προτινόμενες λύσεις icl7660, ne555 με κύκλωμα αναστροφής τάσης, mc34063....)

----------

nio-4- (19-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> ο τελεστικός είχε απλή τροφοδοσία και ήθελες να σου  βγάλει αρνήτική τάση? δε γίνεται... ψάξε για κύκλωμα που θα σου παράγει  αρνητική τροφοδοσία για να την δώσεις στον τελεστικό να μπορεί να σου  δώσει αυτό που το ζητάς.... 
> (προτινόμενες λύσεις icl7660, ne555 με κύκλωμα αναστροφής τάσης, mc34063....)



παρηγαγα  αρνητικη ταση μεσω του mc34063 ... την εχω ηδη απο την πλακετα που ελεγχω-ανακατασκευαζω . θετικη πηρα μεσω ζενερ απο 15v και εχω πλεον +/- 9v στον τελεστικο ως τροφοδοσια

1) θελω να βγαλει κατευθειαν θετικες τιμες τασεις αφου δινω το σημα στην αναστροφη εισοδο του.(μηπως ζηταω πολλα?? )

εκανα το κυκλωμα του σχηματος που επισυναπτω γειώνοντας την θετικη  εισοδο του και δινοντας σημα στην αρνητικη με τις τιμες των εξαρτημτων  ακριβος οπως σε καθε τελεστικο IC1C  ή  IC1D και δουλεψε ρολοϊ  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  

   οδηγώντας το σημα,αρνητικοι παλμοι, 5 εως 10 v, κερδος 10 , αν και η διαφορα Ri / Rf  ειναι μεγαλυτερη αλλα δεν θα αναλωσω ουτε δευτερολπτο γι'αυτο !!!  για ποιο λογο παρουσιαζει παρασιττα  στην εξοδο του τελεστικου  και εισοδους της πυλης 1 & 2 AND μολις συνδεω στην πυλη το σημα???? (η τροφοδοσια της πυλης ειναι Vsat = 0v, VDD = +5v) μπορω να τους εξαλειψω???
Αυτο εγινε για να παρω  θετικους ,επιτελους   παλμους,αν kαι ετσι αφου μπορει ο ADC του arduino να τους διαβασει θα διαμορφωσω τον  κωδικα ετσι ωστε να μην τις ελεγχει τις μικρες τιμες θορυβου.

2) τα διαφορα υψοι παλμων χανονται με την μετατροπη απο την εξοδο του τελεστικου στην εξοδο της πυλης AND ,εδω ως NOT λετουργει διοτι γεφυρωνονται οι εισοδοι του? δηλαδη η πληροφορια χανεται?
ειναι μικρη η διαφορα και δεν φαινονται καλα στον παλμογραφο. (η τροφοδοσια της πυλης ειναι Vsat = 0v, VDD = +5v)

3)  μηπως υπαρχει κανενας ADC που δεχεται αρνητικα σηματα -5v? η -1v στα us πλατος??


DT_590A_based.JPG

----------


## valis

> γεια σας,
> 
>   εχει καποιος καποιο δοκιμασμενο κυκλωμα αναστροφης τασης απο αρνητικη σε θετικη????? 
> 
> εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα!!! δεν γινεται με τιποτα χαχα



Αν οι απαιτησεις για ρευμα είναι < 100mA δοκίμασε αυτό

NegativeVoltage.gif

----------

nio-4- (19-10-16)

----------


## chip

1. στο κύκλωμα που δείχνεις δεν βλέπω τελεστικό αλλά συγκριτή (LM339) ο* οποίος όχι μόνο δεν είναι τελεστικός αλλά για να δώσει έξοδο χρειάζεται και Pull-up αντίσταση αφού η έξοδος του είναι ανοικτού συλλέκτη!!!!*
2. Όταν έχεις σήμα 5V (άσχετα το πρόσημο) και βάζεις gain=10 ζητάς από τον τελεστικό ενισχυτή να σου δώσει 50V έξοδο πράγμα που φυσικά δεν μπορεί να κάνει... και ανάλογα τον τελεστικό ενισχυτή (δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια συμπεριφορά!!!) άλλος θα σου δώσει την μεγαλύτερη έξοδο που μπορεί ενώ άλλοι (και είναι πολλοί από τους κλασικούς) θα σου κάνουν τρελά πράγματα όπως να κάνουν αναστροφή φάσης... δηλαδή να σου δώσουν τάση με αντίθετο πρόσημο!
Όταν κάνεις κυκλώματα με τελεστικούς πρώτα να δοκιμάζεις τι έξοδο παίρνεις σε διάφορες συνθήκες (τάσης και συχνότητας) που θα δοκιμάζεις με γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων.... Αν δεν το κάνεις αυτό δεν μπορείς να απομονώσεις το πρόβλημα και να το λύσεις αλλά ψάχνεις στα τυφλά.....

----------

FILMAN (19-10-16), 

nio-4- (19-10-16), 

picdev (19-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αν οι απαιτησεις για ρευμα είναι < 100mA δοκίμασε αυτό
> 
> NegativeVoltage.gif



ευχαριστω αλλα οταν ελεγα αρνητικη σε θετικη εννοουσα σηματα αρνητικων παλμων  (με ταση 1v-2v) οχι ταση!!!

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. στο κύκλωμα που δείχνεις δεν βλέπω τελεστικό αλλά συγκριτή (LM339) ο* οποίος όχι μόνο δεν είναι τελεστικός αλλά για να δώσει έξοδο χρειάζεται και Pull-up αντίσταση αφού η έξοδος του είναι ανοικτού συλλέκτη!!!!*
> 2. Όταν έχεις σήμα 5V (άσχετα το πρόσημο) και βάζεις gain=10 ζητάς από τον τελεστικό ενισχυτή να σου δώσει 50V έξοδο πράγμα που φυσικά δεν μπορεί να κάνει... και ανάλογα τον τελεστικό ενισχυτή (δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια συμπεριφορά!!!) άλλος θα σου δώσει την μεγαλύτερη έξοδο που μπορεί ενώ άλλοι (και είναι πολλοί από τους κλασικούς) θα σου κάνουν τρελά πράγματα όπως να κάνουν αναστροφή φάσης... δηλαδή να σου δώσουν τάση με αντίθετο πρόσημο!
> Όταν κάνεις κυκλώματα με τελεστικούς πρώτα να δοκιμάζεις τι έξοδο παίρνεις σε διάφορες συνθήκες (τάσης και συχνότητας) που θα δοκιμάζεις με γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων.... Αν δεν το κάνεις αυτό δεν μπορείς να απομονώσεις το πρόβλημα και να το λύσεις αλλά ψάχνεις στα τυφλά.....




το ποιο βασικο μου ειχε ξεφυγει....
 :Brick wall:  :Hammer:  :Head: 

ειδα τελεστικο σχημα και ενω  ξερω οτι εινι σιγκριτης νομιζα οτι μπορει να κανει ενισχυση-αντιστροφη...
θα δοκιμασω με καποιους που εχω εδω να δω τι μπορω να κανω...

1) υπαρχει καποιος ADC που δεχεται αρνητικα σηματα παλμων στο βολτ πλατους μερικα us????

----------


## chip

το βασικότερο είναι ότι έχεις σήματα με αρνητική τιμή και θέλεις και αρνητική τροφοδοσία στο κύκλωμα που θα τα επεξεργαστεί....
μία  ειδική περίπτωση είναι να βάλεις κύκλωμα αθροιστή που θα αθροίζει την αρνητική τάση με μία μεγαλύτερη (σε απόλυτη τιμή) θετική τάση ώστε τελικά να έχεις παντα θετική τάση προς επεξεργασία...
 αλλά τελικά πιο σύνθετο θα γίνει το όλο θέμα... οπότε κοίτα να τροφοδοτήσεις το κύκλωμα με συμμετρική τάση τροφοδοσίας!

βάλε συμμετρική τροφοδοσία,
κάνε αναστροφή φάσης στο σήμα,
βάλε peak detector με ρεσετ
και μέτρα με απλό adc που αφού ολοκληρώνει τη μέτρηση κάνει ρεσετ τον peak detector για να προχωρήσει σε επόμενο κύκλο μετρήσεων.

(όταν αναφέρεσαι στα μsec του παλμού να μην το λες πλάτος (το πλάτος είναι τα V) αλλά διάρκεια...)

----------

nio-4- (19-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

Δοξα Σοι ο Θεος η μονη ελπις ημων Δοξα Σοι

ο του παραδοξου  θαυματος , κανονατας το απλουστερο κυκλωματαξι στα ηλεκτρονικα με LM833  τροφοδοσια +/- 9v (δεν ειναι συμμετρικη , επειδη βιαζομαι, αλλα θα την κανω) και  G=  Rf/Ri = 0,5 (10ΚΩ/20ΚΩ) πηρα ακρος  αναστερεμενη την εισοδο των αρνητικων σηματων σε θετικοτατους . Πριν  παξω με τις αντιστασεις για το κερδος εγινε το κορυφαιο , αποφορτιστηκε η  μπαταρια...δεν με θελει η ηλεκτρονικη αλλα και εγωω....εκει.

οποτε φτανοντας τους παλμους μεχι 5v / λιγα us (αν θυμαμαι καλα στα 20us) λογικα μπορει να  τους διβασει ο ADC του aarduino...

1)  μπορειτε να μου προτινεται καποιον ,που βρισκεται ευκολα στα δικα μας  μαγαζια για να μην περιμενω απο εξωτερικο, καλουτσικο με μεγαλο ευρος  τασης πανω απο 5v για να εχω καλυτερη αναλυση και οχι επικαλψη παλμων  γιατι θελω να κανω pulse heigh analysis???

2) αν τωρα συνδεσω τα σηματα αυτα στον ADC  του arduino MEGA 2560 και καποιος παλμος παει και πανω απο 5v μηπως καει η  αναπτυξιακη πλακετα?? γιατι απο αλλες δοκιμες εχω δει ειναι πολυ  ευαισθητες καιγονται ευκολα , εχω καψει 3-4.

μηπως θα πρεπει η θετικη ταση VCC να ειναι εως 5V ετσι ωστε να μην εχω θεμα?

----------


## chip

Είναι ένα θέμα αυτό με το οτι ο τελεστικός μπορεί να βγάλει πάνω από τη τάση που δουλεύει ο μικροελεγκτής...
πιθανή λύση είναι κάποια αντίσταση σε σειρά (πχ 1Κ) και διοδάκια 1ν4148 προς τις δύο τροφοδοσίας για προστασία (από gnd προς είσοδο και από είσοδο προς vcc υποθέτο ξέρεις πως συνδέονται οι δίοδοι για προστασία) 
για τελεστικούς θα δοκίμαζα tl072, ή για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα ne5532 ή απλά το lm833 (είναι παρόμοι με το ne5532) που έβαλες
επίσης θα δοκίμαζα τον ca3130 (μονός) με τροφοδοσία +/-5V που έχει CMOS είσοδο και έξοδο και μπορεί να δώσει στην έξοδο του σχεδόν 5v με τροφοδοσία 5v. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα διατηρούσα το κύκλωμα προστασίας του μικροελεγκτή αφού ναι μεν δεν θα έβγαζε πάνω από 5v αλλά αφύ έχει αρνητική τροφοδοσία μπορει να βγάλει αρνητική τάση και να κάψει τον μικροελεγκτή...
μια εναλακτική περίπτωση είναι κάποιος τελεστικός στην είσοδο με συμμετρική και κάποιος 2ος..3ος.. που οδηγεί τον adc να έχει απλή τροφοδοσία.
επίσης πιθανόν να μπορούσε το κύκλωμα προστασίας να είναι απλά μία αντίσταση και να βασιστουμε στις εσωτερικές διόδους που έχει ο μικροελεγκτής για την προστασία από στατική ηλεκτρισμό (αλλά πρέπει να ψάξεις στα datasheet για το πόσο ρεύμα μπορούν να δέχονται οι δίοδοι αυτοί....)

----------

nio-4- (19-10-16)

----------


## CybEng

Επιπλέον, στο κύκλωμα που παραθέτεις βλέπω κάτι -9V να πηγαίνουν σε εισόδους CMOS !!!

Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ;

ΑΚΥΡΟΝ. 
Μόλις είδα ότι το Vdd είναι στο GND και το Vss=-9V

----------

nio-4- (19-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> Επιπλέον, στο κύκλωμα που παραθέτεις βλέπω κάτι -9V να πηγαίνουν σε εισόδους CMOS !!!
> 
> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ;
> 
> ΑΚΥΡΟΝ. 
> Μόλις είδα ότι το Vdd είναι στο GND και το Vss=-9V



και εγω τα ειδα αυτα αλλα σκεψου οτι ειναι κυκλωμα που λειτουργουσε και μαλιστα στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων παλιο μεν αλλα....

----------


## nio-4-

> Είναι ένα θέμα αυτό με το οτι ο τελεστικός μπορεί να βγάλει πάνω από τη τάση που δουλεύει ο μικροελεγκτής...
> πιθανή λύση είναι κάποια αντίσταση σε σειρά (πχ 1Κ) και διοδάκια 1ν4148 προς τις δύο τροφοδοσίας για προστασία (από gnd προς είσοδο και από είσοδο προς vcc υποθέτο ξέρεις πως συνδέονται οι δίοδοι για προστασία) 
> για τελεστικούς θα δοκίμαζα tl072, ή για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα ne5532 ή απλά το lm833 (είναι παρόμοι με το ne5532) που έβαλες
> επίσης θα δοκίμαζα τον ca3130 (μονός) με τροφοδοσία +/-5V που έχει CMOS είσοδο και έξοδο και μπορεί να δώσει στην έξοδο του σχεδόν 5v με τροφοδοσία 5v. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα διατηρούσα το κύκλωμα προστασίας του μικροελεγκτή αφού ναι μεν δεν θα έβγαζε πάνω από 5v αλλά αφύ έχει αρνητική τροφοδοσία μπορει να βγάλει αρνητική τάση και να κάψει τον μικροελεγκτή...
> μια εναλακτική περίπτωση είναι κάποιος τελεστικός στην είσοδο με συμμετρική και κάποιος 2ος..3ος.. που οδηγεί τον adc να έχει απλή τροφοδοσία.
> επίσης πιθανόν να μπορούσε το κύκλωμα προστασίας να είναι απλά μία αντίσταση και να βασιστουμε στις εσωτερικές διόδους που έχει ο μικροελεγκτής για την προστασία από στατική ηλεκτρισμό (αλλά πρέπει να ψάξεις στα datasheet για το πόσο ρεύμα μπορούν να δέχονται οι δίοδοι αυτοί....)




θα το κανω ποιο απλα....
θα προσπαθησω με εναν ADC να βγαλω κωδικοποιημενες πληροφοριες ψηφιακης μορφης οποτε να μην εχω θεμα με την αναπτυξιακη.
για να εχω και καλυτερη αναλυση

 τι προτινεις? ποιον ADC καλο που βρησκουμε στα καταστηματα μας??? θελεις να σου πω ακριβεια πλατους???

----------


## nio-4-

> Είναι ένα θέμα αυτό με το οτι ο τελεστικός μπορεί να βγάλει πάνω από τη τάση που δουλεύει ο μικροελεγκτής...
> πιθανή λύση είναι κάποια αντίσταση σε σειρά (πχ 1Κ) και διοδάκια 1ν4148 προς τις δύο τροφοδοσίας για προστασία (από gnd προς είσοδο και από είσοδο προς vcc υποθέτο ξέρεις πως συνδέονται οι δίοδοι για προστασία) 
> 
>  Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα διατηρούσα το κύκλωμα προστασίας του μικροελεγκτή αφού ναι μεν δεν θα έβγαζε πάνω από 5v αλλά αφύ έχει αρνητική τροφοδοσία μπορει να βγάλει αρνητική τάση και να κάψει τον μικροελεγκτή...
> 
> μια εναλακτική περίπτωση είναι κάποιος τελεστικός στην είσοδο με συμμετρική και κάποιος 2ος..3ος.. που οδηγεί τον adc να έχει απλή τροφοδοσία.



1) οποτε να βαλω εναν LM833 η LM358 που δεχεται απο 0 v ταση και πανω και να δωσω Vsat = 0v & Vdd= 5v και να  τον  συνδεσω ως ακολουθω τασης , στην θετικη εισοδο το σημα και γεφυρα στην εξοδο και γειωμενη η αρνητικη εισοδος???

2) αν βαλω ζενερ στην αναλογικη εισοδο για να γειωνει το οποιοδηποτε σημαπανω απο 5v , δηλαδη η ανοδος της σην γειωση και η καθοδος στην εισοδο του σηματος???

----------


## chip

όχι! 
αφού θες να επεξεργαστείς παλμούς με αρνητική τάση να φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα που τους επεξεργάζεται και να το τροφοδοτήσεις από +/-5V ή +/-8....
δεν μίλησα για γέφυρα... δες εδώ το δεύτερο κύκλωμα....
http://electronics.stackexchange.com...-for-adc-input

----------

nio-4- (19-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> όχι! 
> αφού θες να επεξεργαστείς παλμούς με αρνητική τάση να φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα που τους επεξεργάζεται και να το τροφοδοτήσεις από +/-5V ή +/-8....
> δεν μίλησα για γέφυρα... δες εδώ το δεύτερο κύκλωμα....
> http://electronics.stackexchange.com...-for-adc-input



  δεν ξερω αν ειδες μια προηγουμενη απαντηση μου , εχω καταφερει να αντιστρεψω τους παλμους μεσω του LM833 ετσι εχω θετικους παλμους.

----------


## nio-4-

διαβασα την παραπομπη σου και ειδα οτι και στις δυο επλογες υπαρχουν θεματα .

καταρχας το σημα μου εχει τα εξεις χαρακτηρηστικα

ρευμα σηματος    :  60uA
ταση σηματος      : 0v-5v
περιοδος σηματος : 5uS

1) αρα η μεθοδος με την zener πρεπει να αποφευχθει.

γενικα με τις διοδους δεν μου αρεσει διοτι εχουν πτωση τασης συν του οτι τρωνε και το σημα λογο του ρευματος διαρροης που εχουν.

τρφοδοτησα με σημετρικη ταση +/-5v  isolated module. δεν βλεπω στον παλμογραφο καποιο σημα μεγαλυτερο των 5v .

οποτε βαζω μια αντισταση 10ΚΩ εν σειρα και σε περιπτωση που εχω πανω απο 5v ελπιζω στις εσωτερικες διοδους προστασιας και στην πτωση τασης που κανει και η αντισταση.

συνδεω το σημα στο arduino και ο Θεος βοηθος.

----------


## nio-4-

μπορει να διαβασει σηματα 5uS περιοδου ο (12)  10bit ADC του arduin  mega 2560? 

λεει οτι 8ελει 100uS  για να διαβασει καθε σημα αλλα τι περιοδου????
 μπερδευομαι με τα sampling rate και περιοδο σηματος.

----------


## chip

εγώ πάντος δε μίλησα πουθενά για διόδους zener.. 
επίσης θα προτιμούσα μικροτερη αντίσταση πχ 1κ αν πρόκειτε το σήμα να έχει διάρκεια 5μsec.
η γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις peek detector... βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρει η χρονική στιγμή που έρχεται ο παλμός... αλλά και αυτό θα μπορούσες να το ανιχνεύεις αν εκτός από τον peak detector (που θα τροφοδοτούσε το σήμα στον adc) το σήμα πήγαινε σε μία άλλη είσοδο του avr που θα επεξεργάζονταν την χρονική στιγμή που ήρθε ο παλμός και θα εκινούσε και τη διαδικασία μετατροπής adc

----------

nio-4- (20-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> εγώ πάντος δε μίλησα πουθενά για διόδους zener.. 
> επίσης θα προτιμούσα μικροτερη αντίσταση πχ 1κ αν πρόκειτε το σήμα να έχει διάρκεια 5μsec.
> η γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις peek detector... βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρει η χρονική στιγμή που έρχεται ο παλμός... αλλά και αυτό θα μπορούσες να το ανιχνεύεις αν εκτός από τον peak detector (που θα τροφοδοτούσε το σήμα στον adc) το σήμα πήγαινε σε μία άλλη είσοδο του avr που θα επεξεργάζονταν την χρονική στιγμή που ήρθε ο παλμός και θα εκινούσε και τη διαδικασία μετατροπής adc




ευχαριστω....

μετα την εξοδο του τελεσικου θα οδηγησω το σημα σε peak detector 1KΩ(και εγω μετα το υολογισα με 1κ εχει μικροτερη πτωση τασης 60ms) εν σειρα του σηματος και 10nF παραλληλα .

πες μου κατι, η περιοδος που εχουν οι παλμοι μηπως ειναι μικροι? (ακανονιστα φυσικα Οχρονος εισοδου που δεν με απασχολει την δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη) και δεν μπορει να τους διαβασει αφου θελει 100us για να κανει ενα διαβασμα?

----------


## chip

την 1Κ δεν την πρότεινα για τον peak detector αλλά σε σειρά με το Pin του μικροελεγκτή για προστασία...
o peak detector θα έχει τελεστικό δίοδο πυκνωτή.... και η γνώμη μου είναι να έχει ρεσετ δηλαδή κάποιο τρανζίστορ να αποφορτίζει τον πυκνωτή μετά από εντολή του μικροελεγκτή και όχι να εκφορτίζεται από αντίσταση....
Σίγουρα σε ενδιαφέρει το πλάτος των παλμών? η απλά θα βάλεις τον ADC για να τους ανιχνεύει....
ισχύει ότι λέει το datasheet (δεν το έχω διαβάσει....)

----------

nio-4- (20-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> την 1Κ δεν την πρότεινα για τον peak detector αλλά σε σειρά με το Pin του μικροελεγκτή για προστασία...
> o peak detector θα έχει τελεστικό δίοδο πυκνωτή.... και η γνώμη μου είναι να έχει ρεσετ δηλαδή κάποιο τρανζίστορ να αποφορτίζει τον πυκνωτή μετά από εντολή του μικροελεγκτή και όχι να εκφορτίζεται από αντίσταση....
> Σίγουρα σε ενδιαφέρει το πλάτος των παλμών? η απλά θα βάλεις τον ADC για να τους ανιχνεύει....
> ισχύει ότι λέει το datasheet (δεν το έχω διαβάσει....)



εκανα το εξης,

τροφοδοτησα με συμμετρικη ταση +/-5v και λογικα δε θαβγαζει πανω απο 5v και φυσικα το εχω παρατηρησεικαιμε τον παλμογραφο ...

εβλα ΕΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ 1KΩ στην εισοδο του μικροελεγκτη για προστασια και δεχεται τους παλμους μεχρι τωρα

με ενδιαφερει ΜΟΝΟ το υψος παλμου για να κανω pulse heighh analysis απλα ρωτησα για το πλατος αν παιζει ρολο στον ADC επειδη ειναι  μικρο 5us. ο ADC πως μπορει να κανει δειγματοληψεια???

αφου θελει 100us για να διαβασει ενα σημα και εχει ρολοι 16MHz. κανε μια αναλυση αν μπορεις

https://www.arduino.cc/en/Reference/AnalogRead

----------


## chip

τα 16μηζ δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο αργός μπορεί να είναι ο adc.
όταν μιλάς για χρόνο δε μιλάς για πλάτος αλλά για διάρκεια. Πλάτος είναι το ύψος που λες...
αν ο χρόνος που διαρκεί ο παλμός όπως σου είπα μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις κύκλωμα peek detector

----------

nio-4- (20-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> τα 16μηζ δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο αργός μπορεί να είναι ο adc.
> όταν μιλάς για χρόνο δε μιλάς για πλάτος αλλά για διάρκεια. Πλάτος είναι το ύψος που λες...
> αν ο χρόνος που διαρκεί ο παλμός όπως σου είπα μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις κύκλωμα peek detector



αυτο εννοω , το πλατος του παλμου μου δηλαδη η διαρκρεια που κραταει ετσι ωστε να μπορεσει να τον μετρησει. 

πλατος στα ηλεκτρονικα δεν σημαινει το οτι βλεπουμε κι εμφανιζεται στον αξονα χ-χ' και υψος οτι ειναι παραλληλα με τον y-y'?

εξηγησε μου, με ποια δεδομενα  μπορει να δει εναν παλμο  και τι μεγεθους αν ειναι δεν θα μπορεσει? ποια ειναι τα ορια? στη δειγματοληψια που κανει δεν τον ενδιαφερει το πλατος δηλαδη η χονικη διαρκεια στην βαση του γιατι μετα κανει μυτη, μικραμικραινει,καθοσον τριγωνικου τυπου ειναι οι παλμοι, δεν τον ενδιαφερει ποση ωρα κανει να σχηματιστει ο παλμος???

----------


## chip

πλάτος τάσης είναι τα βόλτ. διάρκεια ο χρόνος....
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί πως δουλεύει ο συγκεκριμένος ADC. άλλοι έχουν sample and hold και κρατάνε την τιμη της τάσης μια συγκεκριμένης στιγμής και την μετατρέπουν σε ψηφιακή τιμή, άλλοι απαιτούν η τάση να είναι σταθερή για όσο χρόνο κρατάει η μετατροπή. Το πιθανότερο είναι να απαιτεί η τάση να είναι σταθερή διαφορετικά θα κάνει λάθος στη  μετατροπή.*
Πρέπει να διαβάσεις το datasheet του μικροελεγκτή!*

----------

nio-4- (21-10-16)

----------


## nio-4-

> πλάτος τάσης είναι τα βόλτ. διάρκεια ο χρόνος....
> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί πως δουλεύει ο συγκεκριμένος ADC. άλλοι έχουν sample and hold και κρατάνε την τιμη της τάσης μια συγκεκριμένης στιγμής και την μετατρέπουν σε ψηφιακή τιμή, άλλοι απαιτούν η τάση να είναι σταθερή για όσο χρόνο κρατάει η μετατροπή. Το πιθανότερο είναι να απαιτεί η τάση να είναι σταθερή διαφορετικά θα κάνει λάθος στη  μετατροπή.*
> Πρέπει να διαβάσεις το datasheet του μικροελεγκτή!*



ναι ετσι πως το θετεις , πλατος τασης οκ!! ετσι θα το λεω για να υπαρχι επικοινωνια καθοσον ηλεκτρολογος ειμαι οχι ηλεκτρονικος κα δεν ξερω τους ορους...

εχω απορια ως αναφορα το πως μπορει να πιανει την ταση?? πως την καταλαβαινει? εχει σχεση με το ρολοιο? ειχες πει οχι.
ειναι σιγουρο οτι μπορει να καταλαβαινει τον πλατος τασης ? π.χ αν ηταν 1ns διακεια το πλατος τασης θα μπορουσε να το αντιλυφθει? αυτο θελω να καταλαβω. 

γιατι βλεπω οτι παιρνει μετρησεις που τις βλεπω στο pc αλλα οι παλμοι που βλεπω στον παλμογραφο ειναι καθε 125us ενω ο ADC εμφανιζει 70 περιπου το δευτερολεπτο αρα μηπς χανει η μηπως λογω των διόδων προστασιας χανει παλμους πλατους τασης μεχρι 0,5v

----------

